
Optional values are a code smell - brapifra
https://brais.dev/blog/optional-values-are-a-code-smell/
======
detaro
Given the example, I'm seriously wondering if this is satire or serious.

~~~
brapifra
Oh, come on! haha I know it's just a silly example, but I assumed that
everybody would get the (serious) idea anyway :(

~~~
detaro
Okay, sorry, more useful response: What this leaves completely open is how you
handle transitions between the state. How is a player picking up a gun
implemented? What happens if the player clicks to fire if they don't have a
gun?

